# Home based business



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

I have a home based business and i'm trying to build my clientele. I have my business cards ready to distribute. Where would u go to distribute them at? What places are off limits?


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

congrats...everyone is a potential client...i would not distribute your cards outside a business doing the same type of business as you .. put your logo on your car..and it is instantly a moving billboard


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Footprint, i don't know why but i'm so hesitant to pass out my cards to any and everyone. all of my friends and my family has told me to get a car magnet. will look into it in the future.


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

I've found that simply mentioning that I do shirts in a brief conversation will usually lead to shirt ideas and possible referrals. About 80% of my daily interactions end with me handing out one or more business cards, or even offering estimates on the spot. 
Don't be afraid to mention your business. You're excited about it, so let it show a little. Its hard to get customers if no one knows what you do. 
Good luck and make it fun.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Nicola, don't be your own worst enemy.. Take it from me I to am afraid to pass out cards and answer the phone.. But I truly love being my own boss.. Car magnets work, as well as a vinyl decal on you rear window.


----------



## MartyEdward (Jun 7, 2012)

Nicola

I'm just starting to get used to giving a few cards out but still tend to concerntrate on online business, so have magnets with just web address but you'd definitely get more business with a phone number!


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I thinks distribute them among the people of your area! Expect business cards gives priority to banners which is best for your business outdoor marketing.


----------



## MartyEdward (Jun 7, 2012)

Make sure all your relatives have a card too!!!! And they'll always have your number at hand!!


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

I've also gotten seceral contacts via free listings on different web services.
Many smaller gas stations will allow you to leave a stack of cards near the registers. Just ask.


----------



## safetyimprints (May 16, 2012)

Put your name on your car, make your own t-shirts or polos and wear them everywhere you go, talk to everyone and get the word out there, pass out cards and pens etc.., get a website and seo the heck out of it..


----------



## MartyEdward (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Kris

You know I totally agree with all that and to be honest I never wear any of my own T-Shirts and that's just stupid....I will start to wear them from now on!

Cheers


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Not a good one to wear its own t-shirts, i thinks this is anti branding! Try to see other in your t-shirts which is called branding. Make brand your business by making some bumper stickers, t-shirts with good design which people want to wear.


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

Kris, thanks, thats a great idea. MartyEdward, i'm with you. I don't know why i didn't think of that sooner. lol


----------



## MartyEdward (Jun 7, 2012)

Very True.....!!


----------



## MartyEdward (Jun 7, 2012)

I guess it definitely makes sense Nicola...Although you can just go with Marty If you like ha ha!


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] Marty. Have u ever used facebook to promote?


----------



## MartyEdward (Jun 7, 2012)

You must be watching me as I have a copy of facebook for Dummies on my desk at this very moment......got to get into it!! Only ever ised it for friends! Have you used it?


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

lol. I have a personal page. i try to use it to promote but no one really pays attention. So in the meantime, i write my thoughts for the day on it.


----------



## MartyEdward (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha ha!!!....although like me you dont use it properly for business...it is apparently a top tool for promoting businesses.....But in the mean time keep the thoughts going!!


----------

